# picky eaters??



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok so i have old tuna cans that i rinsed out and washed and made sure there were no sharp edges that i use as food bowls.

The problem i have is not with using it as a potty but that they seem to pick through the bowl and kick out anything and everything i guess they dont want to eat.

Has anyone else had this problem? I mean i didnt want to just throw their food on the cage floor where they will pee all over it but it seems like they dont care.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Mice are scavengers, it is actually better to place the food on the bedding. If using a feeding bowl, most of the time it will only be used as their toilet. By placing some of the food under the bedding and on top, in different spots, it triggers a mouse's instincts and gives them a dose of some mental stimulation. Let them forage and find their own food just as they would in the wild -after all, they're only going to kick it out of the bowl.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok so throwing their food on the floor doesnt hurt anything?


----------

